
Show HN: BlogFinder – Find People on WordPress Blogs - cdarwin
http://www.justthink.it/wordpressTools/blogfinder.html
======
cdarwin
BlogFinder is a tool that lets you browse easily people who commented on a
WordPress blog. Support for non WordPress.com blogs has been added.

BlogFinder uses the WordPress REST API, so the version of WordPress used must
be fairly recent. Suggestions are welcome.

~~~
cdarwin
I'm sorry, I mistakenly posted in the general section of HN. This was a Show
HN

